# G0463 vs G0619



## Jon K (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys -

I sold off some automotive parts, or have them ear marked, and I am thinking of picking up a small hobbyist mill.

I know for this money I can buy a used/older/larger machine, but the truth is I rarely make anything large.  Just hobby stuff.

What are the key differences between these machines and is there anything worth stepping up to in terms of price?  They're both R8 spindles.  One is 3/4 HP and one is 1 HP.  The G0619 has a tilting head - I almost wonder if that'll be detrimental in getting everything lined up consistently, but I have never used a machine like this to know.  I don't imagine using a tilting head but then again I don't know what I'd want it for anyway.  I guess to mill parts with an angle like a wedged block or something?

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## PurpLev (Dec 26, 2012)

I have the G0619 so might be able to present some insights.

1. tilting head - while many don't find this useful, and for most operations you can tilt the part in the vise (with a tilting vise, or with angle plates) there are some cases where tilting the head can be useful, like when milling several parts with same angle or when milling a part with angled cuts on both ends, in which case its easier to keep the head tilted at a given angle and mount the part horizontal in the table on each side without having to play around with getting the part correctly angled on each end for the cut. is it worth the price difference? will you be using this often enough? that's yours to answer

2. My bigger reason for going with the g0619 model was the motor. not so much for the higher capacity, but for the brushless feature which means longer life and less maintenance required on the motor (less things to go wrong).

I like this mill, and it's very capable. I like having those options for that 1 cut in a blue moon that I'll need to set it up that way, so I'm happy with my choice.

For a good bang for the buck you might also want to look at the G0704 which many people seem to like (costs less and comes with stand):
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Drill-Mill-with-Stand/G0704


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 26, 2012)

+1 on the G0704


----------

